# Individual notification sounds for SMS without a 3rd party sms app



## DeadRinga (Jun 20, 2011)

Is there a way to get different sms sounds for different contacts without resorting to something like Handcent? I've tried setting profiles in Lightflow but it plays both the default and the custom profile sounds at the same time which is really annoying. I want to stick with the stock messaging app but seriously would like this functionality. Anyone get something like this working?


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Use lightflow but then go into Messaging (the app) settings and set notification to silent. This is exactly what I do because I quite like the stock messaging app in ICS.


----------

